# any pics of ELYSIAN DROP TROOP HEADS WITH RESPIRATORS



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey i was on the forgeworld site and found these 
*ELYSIAN DROP TROOP HEADS WITH RESPIRATORS *


but the picture is of them on the sprue and cant see them clearly, im looking maybe to use them on my space marine scouts, im wondering if anyone has got any close up pictures of them ?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Like the picture I posted yesterday, in the previous thread about Space Marine Scout head alternatives you made, showing an actual Elysian Drop Troop Head with Respirator from Forge World on a Space Marine Scout body?








Or is that picture somehow unclear? I think it's one of the closest ones on an actual Space Marine Scout I have found. Any specific angles you are looking for?

Edit:
Or maybe this is what you're looking for?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

lol brill no it was clear just for some reason i thought they were a diffrent type of Cadian Respirator Head you posted a pic of aswell, my bad for not reading propley cheers for the pictures.

i quite like them but im thinking the Cadian Respirator Heads fits better, the pic above looks kinda to thin, what didi you think?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, that was my exact concern when I looked for alternative heads. It looks to snug and thinly armoured compared to the rest of the scout which is more bulky. Then again the unarmoured scout heads (that you get in the box) are freakin' huge in the first place so it's all a bit confusing.


----------

